# Easy prep for Squash for the Holidays....



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2012)

I learned this yesterday and thought it was soooo Cool, I had to pass it on....  I wish I had learned this years ago....

This makes prepping squash EASY.... 

Bride read to vent the squash so it does not blow up in the oven.... That would be a PITA.....   

first wash the dirt off.....   The directions said, "poke holes with a phillips screwdriver".....  HUH ??

What if the holes plugged ???  So, not wanting to take a chance on cleaning the oven, I cut out plugs..... 

A little history here....  cutting up squash can be a daunting task.... sharp knife, cleaver, hammer.... all are impractical

when a hard squash needs cutting......

So, into a 350 oven... The first hour was not enough... The tip of a knife would not penetrate this baby.... It was tough....

After the second hour, it seemed soft.....  Oven turned off and it was left to sit, soften and cool......  













1 Squash.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2012


















2 Venting.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2012






The squash was placed on an air-bake type pan.... doubled 1/2 sheet pans would work also... I have done that in the past

for cooking other things so the bottom would not burn.....  

The knife penetrated the skin and flesh easily.... Bride scooped out the seeds and strings..... 













3 in the oven.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2012


















4 cut and clean.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2012






I cut it into chunks preparing for the bake cycle....  The chunks were placed in a turkey roaster with some water for steam....  

lid off.......

Bride baked the chunks for about 1 hour until tender at 350.....  time will vary depending on how the first bake went..... 

Then I sliced into the meat in strips.... the strips were filleted from the skin....  That was easy..... 

The chunks can be served as is for portions for dinner or brown sugar and other stuff sprinkled on them....

This method of softening the squash should work for any squash that is difficult to work with..... 













5 roast in oven.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2012


















6 cut up for processing.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2012






Chunks pureed for Hubbard Squash Pie....  We switch from Pumpkin after trying it a few years ago..... 













7 puree.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2012






Bride says we don't need to prep another squash for next year.... 

We will have left over frozen squash.....   

Hope this will help you.....    Dave and Bride........


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow thats a great tip. Thanks Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2012)

I never played with any Squash other than Butternut and Acorn. Looks like a great method...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh my, squash pie? sounds good Dave. I like my squash fried


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 19, 2012)

That's one huge squash!!! Looks like your way would work! Squash pie, haven't had that in years.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning all.....  The squash was HUGE.....  The oven method worked great.... easy to cut it up.....   Normally we cook butternut and acorn squash for suppers and they are hard to cut....  I will try this on those next time we cook them....   

We have made pumpkin pie (home made) for years for Thanksgiving.... tried the Hubbard and the flavor was so good, we switched for Thanksgiving....  A gal down the road grows these.... 25 cents/pound.....


----------



## driedstick (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice dave thanks for the info


----------



## big jim 1942 (Nov 20, 2012)

There is a MUCH easier way to make acorn squash.     I pierce the skin all around with a sharp knife and put it on a plate in the microwave oven and cook on high for 10 min.   Take out the squash cut it in half bottom to stem and scoop out the seeds. I put in butter, maple syrup and crushed pecans. It is all ready to eat             MMMM good.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

That is a good idea..... The hubbard squash would not fit in my microwave.... It was probably 30#'s....


----------

